

Robot cars now officially legal in California - irunbackwards
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/09/robot-cars-now-officially-legal-in-california/

======
tokenadult
Journalistic source already on front page of HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4572886>

